# Sticky  Updated: How To Post Pictures and Embed Youtube Videos



## Ripple

There are many websites that will host your pictures for free. We suggest you upload your images to one of these web sites:
Imgur
Photobucket *No longer supports free photo hosting as of June 20, 2017*
Flickr
There are several other image hosting websites, but the instructions for the 3 listed about should give you an idea of what needs to be done.

After your picture is uploaded to an image hosting site, view the photo you wish to post. Depending on which hosting site you chose, follow these instructions:

*Imgur:*


1. To the right of your picture, you will see a Get embed codes link. Click on it.










2. A new window will open with your image. On the right side you will have various options to choose from. You want to use the BBCode option. Click on the link where the arrow is pointing to automatically highlight it. Right-click the highlighted text and copy it.










3. Paste the link into your post where you want it to appear. Nothing else is required. Preview your post before submitting to make sure everything is working.











*Photobucket*


1. Photobucket is probably the easier. Next to the bottom right corner of your image, you will see the Image Links options. Click on the IMG code option and the link to your picture will be automatically copied.










2. Paste the link into your post where you want it to appear. Nothing else is required. Preview your post before submitting to make sure everything is working.











*Flickr*


1. Just above your picture you will see a Share button. Click on it.










2. A drop-down type menu will appear. You will see 3 options. If it isn't already selected, your first step is to click on the Grab the HTML/BBCode option. Step 2 is to select the size you want your image to be. Step 3 is to make sure the BBCode button is selected. Once that is done, the code that your see in the middle is what you will need to copy. Left-click to select the code and then right-click the selected code and Copy it.










3. Paste the link into your post where you want it to appear. Nothing else is required. Preview your post before submitting to make sure everything is working.











*Posting an image from another website/server.*

If you want to post a picture from another website, you can use the Img button. There are some roadblocks associated with this option. Websites may not allow hotlinking (linking their images to other websites) or right mouse clicking may be disabled on their websites. Assuming there are no issues with using the image, here are the steps.


1. Right-click on the image to bring up a menu and left-click on Properties.










2. In the Properties menu, highlight the Address (URL). Right-click on the highlighted text to bring up another menu and select Copy.










3. Start your topic in the forum. Paste the link where you want the picture to appear. After you paste the link, highlight it (Step 1) and then press the Img button.










4. The new link should look like the one below with an *Img* tag in front and at the end of it.










5. Preview your post before submitting to make sure everything is working.











*TO EMBED A YOUTUBE VIDEO:*


1. Go to YouTube and find the video you want to embed into a post on the forum.

2. On the top of your web browser, you will see the URL for the video. You are only going to be copying the Youtube video ID number. To do this, highlight everything at the end of the URL immediately after the *v=*










3. Paste the ID number into your post and highlight it. Then click the youtube button.










4. The Youtube ID number you just posted should look like this:










5. Preview your post before submitting to make sure everything is working.











Hope this helps everyone who has had problems posting images or videos to the forum.


----------

